# Seaton Sound Officially Releases Its F18 Subwoofer System



## Todd Anderson

If you’ve ever had an opportunity to interact with Seaton Sound speakers and subwoofers, then you know they’re something special. On the audio side of the equation they pack quite a punch with killer sonic performance, while the build quality and physical aesthetics are absolutely top-notch in a unique and edgy kind of way. There’s a certain kind of mystique that shrouds the company and its products, perhaps partially perpetuated by its under-the-radar marketing tactics and most certainly delivered by the imposing stature of its designs. They are one of the industry’s Kings of Cool and the have plenty of reason to walk with a swagger.










_A pre-production image of Seaton Sounds' new F18 SubMersive subwoofer._​

Recently, Seaton Sound announced the official release of a production version of the SubMersive F18 sealed subwoofer. 

The F18 is a modular subwoofer system that takes advantage of two sub-model possibilities. The F18+ ships with an onboard 4,000-Watt amplifier that can drive up to three F18 “slave” units that derive their power from the base F18+ amp. If you do the math, that means that customers can power up to four F18 subs with the purchase of a single F18+. The 4000W amp is capable of delivering 1300W of power per F18 unit, with the full 4,000W being continuous when more than three F18s are used. According to Seaton, stringing four F18s together creates a 5,200W “monster” that delivers 12dB more than a single F18 unit. 

Hello, deep bass glory!

The F18 is a single 18-inch driver unit that measures 23.5-in(W) x 23.5-in(H) x 18-in(D), which means a stack of four is nearly 8-feet tall. Its driver is a concave cone (woven fiberglass outer skin) held by a high-excursion rubber surround. The company says operational refinement and silent +/-2-in linear travel are achieved through two short rings in the motor and dual mirrored spiders. 

The amp shipped on the F18+ offers four digitally programmable control knobs for gain, equalization, crossover, and delay tweaks, with increased range and fine adjustment settings in the gain/volume control. It also has LF EQ for +/-8dB adjustment for 12-27Hz to 200Hz, and a variable fourth-order low pass filter with a range of 30-200Hz for 2-channel use. Customers buying a slave module, can take advantage of a 0-20ms delay setting which dials-in front-to-rear sub placement. 

F18 slave modules ship with the ability to be retro-fitted with an amp at a later date.










_Pre-production F18s installed in a customer's home._​

Pricing plus shipping for the Submersive F18+ and F18 module in either black maple or black oak finishes is $2,295 and $1,095 respectively. However, Seaton Sound is offering introductory pricing, as follows:


A single F18+ subwoofer: $2,195 + $55 flat rate shipping (CONUS), or $2,250 delivered.
An F18 slave module: $995 + $55 flat rate shipping (CONUS), or $1,050 delivered.
Dual F18+ subwoofers: $3,990 + $110 flat rate shipping (CONUS), or $4,100 delivered.
Quad F18+ subwoofers: $7,880 + $220 flat rate shipping (CONUS) = $8,000 delivered.
SpeakON slave cables made in house to ordered: $30 termination fee plus $3.50/ft length.

The first SubMersive F18 units will be delivered to customers before December 31st. For more information, visit www.seatonsound.net.

_Image Credits: Seaton Sound_


----------



## Mark Seaton

Thank you very much for the coverage and kind words Todd. I am very much looking forward hearing the reactions from the first customers fitting a few (or more ) of these rather manageable modules into their rooms. I hope to see some customers in these sorts of pictures soon rather than just myself. 









_Yes, I'm barefoot. That is a nice cork floor and this being hours before a big housewarming/birthday party, shoes were banished to the door by those cleaning up!_


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow, thats some serious subwoofer! :hsd:


----------



## AudiocRaver

I look forward to being shaken by them at the next audio show.


----------



## theJman

If at some point you want to have the F18 reviewed just hit me up. I'd love to see what you created.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I'll definitely keep track of customer reaction on your website - I think there's little doubt it will be anything but total jaw-dropped to the floor love. Very jealous of those lucky folks!


----------



## Mark Seaton

Todd Anderson said:


> I'll definitely keep track of customer reaction on your website - I think there's little doubt it will be anything but total jaw-dropped to the floor love. Very jealous of those lucky folks!


Thanks again Todd. We'll have pictures of the first F18 unit in production form with veneer option and magnetic grill by Monday. 

Hopefully we'll see you again this year at Axpona (early registration pricing ends January 31st!). We'll have at least 8 of these in the same big room with things even more fleshed-out this year with more new offerings in the lineup. 

Close on the heels of the F18 is the production of the Spark you saw first demonstrated at Axpona last year. I'll drop you a line when we are getting close on those. That will be a fun addition as our first passive speaker offering.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Mark Seaton said:


> Thanks again Todd. We'll have pictures of the first F18 unit in production form with veneer option and magnetic grill by Monday.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see you again this year at Axpona (early registration pricing ends January 31st!). We'll have at least 8 of these in the same big room with things even more fleshed-out this year with more new offerings in the lineup.
> 
> Close on the heels of the F18 is the production of the Spark you saw first demonstrated at Axpona last year. I'll drop you a line when we are getting close on those. That will be a fun addition as our first passive speaker offering.


I'm hoping to make it - if I do, I'll drop you a line in advance. 

I remember the Spark...great looking speaker (you had them in action, yes?). For readers: the spark is a surround channel speaker. Physical design follows the same feel of other Seaton designs.


----------



## tesseract

Looking forward to the Seaton room at 2016 AXPONA! :hsd:


----------



## AudiocRaver

tesseract said:


> Looking forward to the Seaton room at 2016 AXPONA! :hsd:


Hear, hear! I imagine Mark will have a few giga-watts, (pronounced _jigga-watts_) of Catalysts and Submersives messing with the USGS seismic probes in the area and rattling our bones. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Talley

Mark Seaton said:


> Thanks again Todd. We'll have pictures of the first F18 unit in production form with veneer option and magnetic grill by Monday.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see you again this year at Axpona (early registration pricing ends January 31st!). We'll have at least 8 of these in the same big room with things even more fleshed-out this year with more new offerings in the lineup.
> 
> Close on the heels of the F18 is the production of the Spark you saw first demonstrated at Axpona last year. I'll drop you a line when we are getting close on those. That will be a fun addition as our first passive speaker offering.


My uncle will be at Axpona this year and literally just emailed me the info today. He wants me to fly up so we can hang out.

If I do make it... I'll have to swing by and say HI to you and a few others who might attend.


----------



## theJman

Mark Seaton said:


> Close on the heels of the F18 is the production of the Spark you saw first demonstrated at Axpona last year. I'll drop you a line when we are getting close on those. That will be a fun addition as our first passive speaker offering.


A passive Spark has my attention for sure.


----------



## kevon27

Are these subs using Dayton Audio Drivers?


----------



## HTfandan

kevon27 said:


> Are these subs using Dayton Audio Drivers?


I had same thought. Certainly look a whole lot like the Dayton UM-18's.


----------

